# The importance of a properly fitted seat!



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

OMFG it is very important. I recently purchased a new bike and it had the Fizik Arione 130. I have no clue where this seat rates compared to others but the main point Im trying to get out is the proper width of the seat. Apparently, I was told that I needed a 143 seat and once I change seats... it made a HUGE difference.

No more perineum/taint/scrotum soreness after 10 miles. I just finished a 25 mile and no soreness at all! So from one noob to everyone else... go sit on that little cushion thing at the LBS and find out what seat size is good for you! Im glad I did!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Good point, but your way of thinking about is misleadingly narrow. It's not simply a matter of size or width. Saddles vary greatly in shape, and the way they work for different riders varies accordingly. Two saddles with the same width measurement (measured where the sitbones hit) may be very different in other respects, and one may feel great for you, while the other is awful. Some times it takes a bit of looking and trying to find a saddle model that works for you.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds like someone found a saddle they really like early on...one of the lucky ones, congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

When I bought my CAAD 10-5, I had them swap out the saddle to the road version of what I have on the Cobia. I didn’t bother wasting the time to test out the OEM saddle.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

AythanNyah09 said:


> go sit on that little cushion thing at the LBS and find out what seat size is good for you! Im glad I did!


As others have said or implied, there's really no such thing as a seat size that's good for you. These seat-bone sizing tools are basically marketing schemes that lend a thin aura of science to what in reality is a hit-or-miss proposition. Glad you found your saddle, though!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> As others have said or implied, there's really no such thing as a seat size that's good for you. *These seat-bone sizing tools are basically marketing schemes that lend a thin aura of science to what in reality is a hit-or-miss proposition.* Glad you found your saddle, though!


I have to break with you that sit bone sizing tools are marketing schemes. Since (assuming correct fit) our sit bones support rear weight, I think the tools are a first step in the process. 

But as JCavilia states (paraphrasing), it's possible to get two saddles that support a riders sit bones with one being comfortable and the other, not, because shapes/ contours matter as well.

That said, I will acknowledge that it's very possible to find the 'right' saddle without utilizing the ass-o-meter (or similar).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Since (assuming correct fit) our sit bones support rear weight, I think the tools are a first step in the process.


They do, but in a more complex way than it's made out to be. Saddle sizing schemes assume that there the two specific points on everyone's sit bones on which everyone's weight rests. This is a gross oversimplification. A rider's weight on the saddle is supported along the entire ischiopubic ramus, which is basically an arch. With changes in upper body inclination and degree of pelvic rotation, the actual areas of support on that arch change all the time during a ride. They are not static points that can be measured easily.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim said:


> They do, but in a more complex way than it's made out to be. Saddle sizing schemes assume that there the two specific points on everyone's sit bones on which everyone's weight rests. This is a gross oversimplification. A rider's weight on the saddle is supported along the entire ischiopubic ramus, which is basically an arch. *With changes in upper body inclination and degree of pelvic rotation, the actual areas of support on that arch change all the time during a ride. They are not static points that can be measured easily.*


All true IME, but I don't think this fact negates the value of a tool that measures sit bone width. Areas of support change, but (again, IME) not to a degree requiring a different saddle width, and that's the extent of the tools worth.

We could probably also argue that a change in pelvic angle may (in some instances) require a saddle with different contours/ angles, but I don't think that _generally_ holds true.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

When I was "fitted" for my new bike, we tried 3 different saddles, including the one that came with the bike. NONE of them felt right or even remotely comfortable, so we ended up leaving the one that came with the bike on. It could be just because I'm a newb and terribly out-of-shape, so that nothing related to sitting on a bicycle feels comfortable (yet).

Using Specialized's sit-bones measurements, I require their widest (until recently) saddles--155 mm. I have one of their BG saddles in that size on my mountain bike, and I wasn't ever specifically bothered by it--I may try to move it to the road bike for a try--but I'll have to get out the straight edge and measuring tools to get it position correctly (do I sound like I'm getting over-run on this stuff? )

Specialized now has a line of saddles with a 168mm width. We tried one of those but I didn't feel any improvement.

I was wondering whether a Brooks saddle might be a good solution since they are supposed to mold themselves to your posterior and thus provide a kind of custom fit. I know they're relatively heavy, but they sure look great, especially the "Swift.."


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Porschefan said:


> It could be just because I'm a newb and terribly out-of-shape, so that nothing related to sitting on a bicycle feels comfortable (yet)..


There's a good chance that this is exactly why you are uncomfortable. People who are new at other sedentary sports (like riding a horse or rowing a scull) generally have those same issues. As you get fitter and toughen up, your problems might well disappear.

Also consider that the weight distribution of a fit and forward leaning rider on a road bike at a decent speed doesn't leave much pressure on the saddle. With most newcomers to the sport sitting more upright and not bringing a lot of force on the pedals, much more of their weight is on the saddle.

As to Brooks, I don't know. I think you'll find that a Brooks saddle solved some people's problems forever, whereas others couldn't deal with them even after giving the saddle a chance to break in. You just have to try a Brooks and see.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Porschefan said:


> When I was "fitted" for my new bike, we tried 3 different saddles, including the one that came with the bike. NONE of them felt right or even remotely comfortable, so we ended up leaving the one that came with the bike on. It could be just because I'm a newb and terribly out-of-shape, so that nothing related to sitting on a bicycle feels comfortable (yet).
> 
> Using Specialized's sit-bones measurements, I require their widest (until recently) saddles--155 mm. I have one of their BG saddles in that size on my mountain bike, and I wasn't ever specifically bothered by it--I may try to move it to the road bike for a try--but I'll have to get out the straight edge and measuring tools to get it position correctly (do I sound like I'm getting over-run on this stuff? )
> 
> ...


In addition to what wim has offered, a couple of thoughts...

You don't say whether your fitting was static (bike mounted on a stationary trainer) or if it included the dynamic phase (out on the road, assessing static fit). If it was both, I think that would give you a slightly better impression of a saddles worth than if it were just static - for the reasons wim mentions. 

As we apply force to the pedals, our weight shifts, lessening the amount borne by the sit bones. Also, along the lines of what wim and I discussed, as you shift position (pelvic angle), weight shifts. To a degree, this occurs on a trainer, but IME is more fluid out on the road. FWIW, Specialized acknowledges this by altering their recommendations based on a riders saddle to bar drop. 

As an example of static versus dynamic fits, I have a Spec Toupe saddle that fits me fine for longer rides, but when my bike is mounted on the trainer, closing in on hour long 'rides' I start experiencing some perineum discomfort and have to shift weight to alleviate it. Something that occurs naturally out on the road (out of the saddle climbs/ intervals).

Since this is all new to you and you're now acclimating to road riding, I would suggest staying with your OE saddle for the time being. If you find that as your rides lengthen, there's more discomfort, you can try your MTB saddle, but keep in mind that a road riding position isn't a MTB position (and riding styles vary on both), so the result may differ from your MTB'ing experiences.


----------

